# Metal



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2017)

I think the metal posted in this forum sucks. it's all rhythm based with no talent on guitar. I don't get it,.,,, anger issues? World doesn't like you? It's just blast beats the guitars barely move from one fret. Does anyone remember times of harmonic guitar melodies and drums that you can hear other things through. Maybe people just like to stomp around now. I blame Russia




_I dig the early eighties people were always sounding and looking like animals_


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 6, 2017)

Now I don't know anything about metal but I do know about this.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)

lol..




\m/


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ac/DC...Kiss...Meatloaf...The earlier Metallica...Twisted sisters...Blue osyter cult ... Boston... so many more


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Now I don't know anything about metal but I do know about this.


Yes these jrock is great also.a different type of rock it is.really injoy them along with stereopony and a few others..Plus head banger is a good one too


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess everything is thrash based now. Megadeth is thrash style. That baby metal is thrash based. Meh I'm studying guitar and bringing back sick harmonies, theres enough slam drums to go around already, takes zero talent from aguitarist to be in a metal ban now you just got to get a drummer hooked on red bull. Which kills you if you drink enough. One of my ex drummers drank that shit like water and died of a brain aneurism. Rest his soul....


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Can't spell Metal without Metallica!


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 6, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> I guess everything is thrash based now. Megadeth is thrash style. That baby metal is thrash based. Meh I'm studying guitar and bringing back sick harmonies, theres enough slam drums to go around already, takes zero talent from aguitarist to be in a metal ban now you just got to get a drummer hooked on red bull. Which kills you if you drink enough. One of my ex drummers drank that shit like water and died of a brain aneurism. Rest his soul....


I love stuff like SAXON and a lot of the NWOBHM... GILLAN at his best in 1980, etc etc!


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 6, 2017)

Welp, there are always progressive branches for those dissatisfied with modern mainstream metal. You can check out Vektor, for example - its "Terminal Redux" was one of my favorite albums of 2016, mainly because how it combines thrash/death-like spiteful mish-mash with genuinely intricate composition and complex progression, instead of purely relying on shock/headbang factor, and does all that to a fantastic result.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> I guess everything is thrash based now. Megadeth is thrash style. That baby metal is thrash based. Meh I'm studying guitar and bringing back sick harmonies, theres enough slam drums to go around already, takes zero talent from aguitarist to be in a metal ban now you just got to get a drummer hooked on red bull. Which kills you if you drink enough. One of my ex drummers drank that shit like water and died of a brain aneurism. Rest his soul....


You're either trolling or have no idea what you're talking about lol.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 6, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> You're either trolling or have no idea what you're talking about.


 OK name on "metal" band within the last ten years that doesn't have blast beats trolling the entire album


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> OK name on "metal" band within the last ten years that doesn't have blast beats trolling the entire album


Within the last ten years? I can't really think of any bands I listen to that are that young.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> I think the metal posted in this forum sucks. it's all rhythm based with no talent on guitar. I don't get it,.,,, anger issues? World doesn't like you? It's just blast beats the guitars barely move from one fret. Does anyone remember times of harmonic guitar melodies and drums that you can hear other things through. Maybe people just like to stomp around now. I blame Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw and lived through the birth of Metal. That's why I don't like new metal. Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Pantera, King Diamond, etc.etc. Ministry is a favorite.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 6, 2017)

KING DIAMOND!!!! yes omg have you heard this one bahahah




Makes me fucking happy everytime


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> KING DIAMOND!!!! yes omg have you heard this one bahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus! That was a long time ago!!


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2017)

How about this guy?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)

Winter said:


> How about this guy?


Artwork reminds me of Reinventing the Steel.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 6, 2017)

Winter said:


> How about this guy?


this guy has the best arpeggios hes awesome


----------



## Selly (Mar 8, 2017)

Doomy stuff has started to grow on me, stuff like Katatonia, Swallow The Sun, October Tide, Saturnus just to name a few.

Although my favourite stuff tends to be ambient black metal, I will agree it's less about prowess with guitars and whatnot.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> OK name on "metal" band within the last ten years that doesn't have blast beats trolling the entire album


And what, pray tell, is wrong with blast beats?

Even setting that aside, your opening post is remarkably ignorant about the vast majority of modern metal, like you've only been listening to raw black metal and nth-wave deathcore and somehow managed to mix up your basic stereotypes. Or maybe you're talking about slam or something? In which case, there are some fairly obvious counter-examples to your assertion even in that very silly genre.

Regardless, you sound like someone who's just so *bitter* that more aggro styles are en vogue now and the more straightforward, catchy stuff you like is a bit less in focus, and yet too lazy to actually go out and look for bands that actually play that kind of metal. Or entertain the idea that there is metal which embraces melody and technical finesse while also working within styles that might not be your cup of tea. I'd suggest checking out Krallice and Bell Witch if you haven't already, should you be willing to take that plunge.

I am sorry for being snippy, but I really don't care for broad shit-talking when the shit-talker in question clearly doesn't have a full understanding of the subject they're making their grand pronouncements about.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)

Um 


Mandragoras said:


> And what, pray tell, is wrong with blast beats?
> 
> Even setting that aside, your opening post is remarkably ignorant about the vast majority of modern metal, like you've only been listening to raw black metal and nth-wave deathcore and somehow managed to mix up your basic stereotypes. Or maybe you're talking about slam or something? In which case, there are some fairly obvious counter-examples to your assertion even in that very silly genre.
> 
> ...


ok thanks for suggestions. Get bent


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just asking but what do you think of bucket head?


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> Um
> 
> ok thanks for suggestions. Get bent


Yeah, I kinda saw that coming.

It's fine to like what you like. Just don't be a dick about it, and don't say things you can't back up.


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2017)

Never have been a huge metal fan, but I do like certain things which I think helped lead up to Metal: Earlier Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, things of that ilk.

But I always liked punk/hc better, because it was so much cleaner and faster sounding, and I loved how it ranged from silly to highly politically focused, not to mention the hair...I miss the days of seeing the Dead Kennedys, MDC, The Cramps, and the like.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

I've always dug the points where the lines between punk and metal got a little blurry, although my education in grind, crust punk and crossover thrash is far from complete. Japanese hardcore, in particular, is a field which I find fascinating but know very little about, besides Death Side being the actual best thing.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Just asking but what do you think of bucket head?


Buckethead is a very experimental artist with roots differing in many genre, my friend recently turned me to The Corn Bugs which is a genre very hard to describe but you can see what it's going for. As a shredder I have much respect for his playing. Listening to The Corn Bugs though is an entirely different aspect of him in a band setting.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Yeah, I kinda saw that coming.
> 
> It's fine to like what you like. Just don't be a dick about it, and don't say things you can't back up.


Back what up? I've spent all night looking through bands on bandcamp too. Found a few bands I dig that are recent. The bands you've recommended are entirely experimental, is that supposed to mean something besides you showing me the obscure? I guess what I'm looking for in terms of what I dig in terms of genre is called "power metal" which has deep roots in NWOBHM

heres someone new  check out the sick harmonies!!


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

They're not actually that experimental. I picked them because they have a knack for melodies and they're just, y'know, *cool.* Krallice are a very technically-minded melodic black metal band, and though they've gotten into some herky-jerky dissonant territory recently, they're kind of my go-to for showing people that black metal can feel transcendent and epic. Bell Witch, meanwhile, are kind of ambitious but are basically just a super stripped-back funeral doom outfit; their melodies are really neat and they have this intense sorrow to their music which I find very compelling. (Same goes for The Slow Death, who have one hell of a female vocalist.) I know plenty of obscure, extremely weird bands, but I didn't want to toss you into the deep end like a total "GET OWNED" asshat. Just show you that metal's bigger than you were making it out to be.

Power metal is fun, if not entirely my cup of tea. Manilla Road are pretty swag, and Kamelot are cheesy but entertaining. Not quite in the same sphere, but you might like A Forest of Stars and the aforementioned Death Side.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)

Get Owned by what. I'm sure whatever you throw at me I've probably heard some band similar....


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

Somebody trying to make a point by confusing you and actively making you look as stupid as possible while maximising their smugness quotient. I... try not to be that guy.

I really do suggest you check those bands out if you haven't hear them. _Crystal Logic_, in particular, is a classic.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 8, 2017)

For reasons I will never entirely understand, there are a lot of really good bands with "witch" in their names, Witchfinder General being only the most notable.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Lyxen (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm. Metal, metal..
Oh, I know!


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 9, 2017)

Simo said:


> Never have been a huge metal fan, but I do like certain things which I think helped lead up to Metal: Earlier Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, things of that ilk.
> 
> But I always liked punk/hc better, because it was so much cleaner and faster sounding, and I loved how it ranged from silly to highly politically focused, not to mention the hair...I miss the days of seeing the Dead Kennedys, MDC, The Cramps, and the like.


I love The Cramps!


----------



## Nosta (Mar 9, 2017)

So many different tastes of metal. Can't wait to get home and add to the list.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 9, 2017)

Wolveon said:


>


Carl Ruggles-esque orchestrations and ostentatious Italian death metal need to come together more often. It would greatly benefit mankind, in my distinguished scientific opinion.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 9, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Carl Ruggles-esque orchestrations and ostentatious Italian death metal need to come together more often. It would greatly benefit mankind, in my distinguished scientific opinion.


If you liked that, I would definitely recommend checking out their last three albums, The Great Mass in particular.


----------



## Royn (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wolveon said:


>


O wow haven't listened to them in a long time...They got really dark toreds there last two CDs.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 10, 2017)

Royn said:


>


This guy is great seen all of his videos.!*


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 11, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> O wow haven't listened to them in a long time...They got really dark toreds there last two CDs.


By last two albums, I assume you mean The Industrialist and Genexus? But then again you say you haven't listened to them in a long time.. Little confused here lol.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 11, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> If you liked that, I would definitely recommend checking out their last three albums, The Great Mass in particular.


Oh, they've been on the List for a while now.

In terms of metal that takes a symphonic tilt, I tend to prefer stuff that either draws on styles of classical or orchestral music with a similar tone to begin with—Septicflesh are a good example of this; these are definitely guys who have at least a passing familiarity with _The Sun-Treader_—or just go in a really strange direction with it, of which Book of Sand are a good example.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 11, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> By last two albums, I assume you mean The Industrialist and Genexus? But then again you say you haven't listened to them in a long time.. Little confused here lol.


Yes because they had 3 out in the late 90s then one came out around 2003 then then another around 2010.last time I listen to them was 2011. So it's been awhile because it's 2017 now so close to five or six years now.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry if I confused you in anyways


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 11, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Yes because they had 3 out in the late 90s then one came out around 2003 then then another around 2010.last time I listen to them was 2011. So it's been awhile because it's 2017 now so close to five or six years now.


Ah, so the last album you've heard from them was Mechanize? They still have yet to top it. The Industrialist, which came after Mechanize, is a really controversial album. I personally have a soft spot for it. Genexus came out in 2015, and a lot of people really like it.


----------



## Alex the Angel (Mar 11, 2017)

As a Metal musician and fan, I can gladly say that I enjoy all types of Metal. From Bullet For My Valentine to Cannibal Corpse to Slipknot/Stone Sour and straight-up Djent stuff like Meshuggah and Within the Ruins. I'll literally listen to all of it.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 12, 2017)

I think Within the Ruins are more of a progressive deathcore act overall? Not at all my cup of tea—those clean, high-attack leads are interesting in theory but very silly in practice—but very skilful, plus their guitarist seems like a cool dude.

I am, as y'all can probably tell, very into black and doom metal and their sundry offspring, as well as, to a lesser extent, death metal and some of the earlier iterations and perversions of metalcore, particularly where grindcore was a major influence. I also quite like early industrial music, but most industrial metal that isn't, say, Godflesh or Ministry leaves me cold. (Stuff like Bloated Subhumans doesn't really count.)


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 12, 2017)

How does one feel about the cult metal scene?


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 12, 2017)

What do you mean by "cult metal" here?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 15, 2017)

Only cult I know of.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 15, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> What do you mean by "cult metal" here?


Basically cult metal is a band that plays really hard core death metal and they sell tons of CD or records that top out real quick then alot of people still remember them like "cradle of Filth"...Or "gwar" that's what I mean because when they first came out they labeled them as cult metal.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 15, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Basically cult metal is a band that plays really hard core death metal and they sell tons of CD or records that top out real quick then alot of people still remember them like "cradle of Filth"...Or "gwar" that's what I mean because when they first came out they labeled them as cult metal.


So bands with a cult following? That's not really a genre: The Black Legions, Gore, Kayo Dot and Anal Cunt all have cult followings, and aside from all being "metal" they resemble each other about as much as Chvrches and Sebadoh. Also, Cradle of Filth came out of black metal, not death metal. I know that seems nitpicky but it's actually a huge difference.

Mare than anything I'm just confused. Do you mean bands that "sell out" or something?


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> So bands with a cult following? That's not really a genre: The Black Legions, Gore, Kayo Dot and Anal Cunt all have cult followings, and aside from all being "metal" they resemble each other about as much as Chvrches and Sebadoh. Also, Cradle of Filth came out of black metal, not death metal. I know that seems nitpicky but it's actually a huge difference.
> 
> Mare than anything I'm just confused. Do you mean bands that "sell out" or something?



Not quite, because they generally maintain an underground status. At least, i think that's how it works.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 16, 2017)

So just, like, cult bands. Which is to say, again, not a genre, nor something that I think it's particularly reasonable to ask for a blanket opinion on. I mean, I have nothing against Cradle of Filth personally, but asking me about them is going to elicit a very different response from me from asking about GWAR, or Meshuggah, or Alcest, or Dream Theater. Even if I'm mostly lukewarm on those bands, it's for entirely different reasons.

I will say that Dream Theater Fanboys are the worst people in metal, though. Not mere casual fans, granted, as one may enjoy Dream Theater and have at least half a brain, but Capital-F Fanboys. You have no doubt met at least one before; your life was probably shortened by a year at exposure.


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

this is my favorite metal...






  iron is the best!!!


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

What about Nokturnal Mortum? Someone i used to know described them as a cult band but... Eh

I don't really get all this shit, honestly.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm a big 'stoner metal' fan and usually look for bands along the same vein as Black Sabbath. Some of my favorites include Sleep, Earth, and Electric Wizard.

Before his passing, one of my closest friends and I were lucky enough to be close enough acquaintances of Dave Brockie, AKA Oderus of GWAR that we were on a first-name basis (Dave actually used a gift piece I drew for him as his Facebook profile photo for a long time and when I first saw it, I must admit that I almost peed myself.) We'd attend every possible show we could and were blessed to attend a bunch of their crazy after-show gatherings. Musically, GWAR were more or less a novelty to my ears but I feel genuinely sad for anyone who wasn't able to attend a show while Dave was still alive. Their stage presence was incredible and just nothing but pure fun. I think most furry fans especially (even if they're not metal or punk fans) could definitely appreciate the amount of time and creativity that Dave and the Slave Pit put into their amazing costumes and characters. Like how some people get 'post-con depression,' my friend and I would get 'post-GWAR depression' hardcore. We were very blessed.
*

*


----------



## Nidsol (Mar 17, 2017)

*IN THE DISTANT FUTURE OF THE YEAR 1992 
WAR HAS RETURNED TO THE GALAXY*


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 17, 2017)

modfox said:


> iron is the best!!!


Psssh. Basic. Cobalt and zinc are the only half-decent ones in the Big Five. Transuranic actinides are the future, man. At least you didn't say silicon like a bitch. DEATH TO FALSE METAL.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 17, 2017)

Silver is my fave.
It may have actually saved me from an ear infection recently.


----------



## modfox (Mar 17, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Psssh. Basic. Cobalt and zinc are the only half-decent ones in the Big Five. Transuranic actinides are the future, man. At least you didn't say silicon like a bitch. DEATH TO FALSE METAL.


amen


----------



## Karatine (Mar 17, 2017)

Best song


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 18, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> I'm a big 'stoner metal' fan and usually look for bands along the same vein as Black Sabbath. Some of my favorites include Sleep, Earth, and Electric Wizard.


All pretty dope choices, no pun intended. How do you feel about Om and Earthless?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 19, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> All pretty dope choices, no pun intended. How do you feel about Om and Earthless?


Both _most_ excellent. You're speaking my language <3


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 22, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> Both _most_ excellent. You're speaking my language <3


Good. :3

I'm more of a funeral doom person nowadays but stoner doom was really my entrée into the genre and I really enjoy that hypnotic minimalist aspect—sort of a continuation of what I found compelling in slow, heavy non-metal bands like Swans and Skullflower, but with significantly more chill.


----------



## Winter (Mar 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Psssh. Basic. Cobalt and zinc are the only half-decent ones in the Big Five. Transuranic actinides are the future, man. At least you didn't say silicon like a bitch. DEATH TO FALSE METAL.



Plutonium is the choice for death metal fans.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2017)

Winter said:


> Plutonium is the choice for death metal fans.


Sounds too much death, too little music to me.

Do they have a song/album named "Nuclear Reactor"?


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 23, 2017)

Caesium is the only trve death metal. Trve chemists understand.


----------



## Winter (Mar 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Caesium is the only trve death metal. Trve chemists understand.



I thought Caesium was killed by Brutium.


----------



## Galzar (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone here listened to the singles released by Mastodon recently? I like 'em so far, but I feel like Show Yourself is a bit too close to qotsa. It's not really a problem, but if I want that kind of sound I listen to qotsa instead.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 25, 2017)

Galzar said:


> Has anyone here listened to the singles released by Mastodon recently? I like 'em so far, but I feel like Show Yourself is a bit too close to qotsa. It's not really a problem, but if I want that kind of sound I listen to qotsa instead.


I thought they were pretty good, don't remember being too fond of the second one though. Looking forward to the album's release.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 25, 2017)

Galzar said:


> Has anyone here listened to the singles released by Mastodon recently? I like 'em so far, but I feel like Show Yourself is a bit too close to qotsa. It's not really a problem, but if I want that kind of sound I listen to qotsa instead.



I got that vibe a bit, as well. When it comes to Mastodon, I personally think Blood Mountain is their best work.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Dick Arden (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 30, 2017)

"Walking on the Sun" is clearly the heaviest work of those gods of heavy metal.


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 30, 2017)

Dick Arden said:


>



Brutal af.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 30, 2017)

muppet metal is the best




































or muppetcore


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 31, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> muppet metal is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are beautiful.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 31, 2017)

everything is better when its metal


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 2, 2017)

[Insert random Anal Cunt EP here.]

Actually, no, let's stay classy: [Insert random Pig Destroyer LP here.]

(I actually fucking love Pig Destroyer.)


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 2, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> [Insert random Anal Cunt EP here.]
> 
> Actually, no, let's stay classy: [Insert random Pig Destroyer LP here.]
> 
> (I actually fucking love Pig Destroyer.)


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 3, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


>


*Precisely.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

X Meets Metal = Awesome.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone have any fav. Techno or computer generated music that you like out there? If so let me know if like to check them out.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 6, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Anyone have any fav. Techno or computer generated music that you like out there? If so let me know if like to check them out.


Think you're in the wrong thread, dude.


Yakamaru said:


> X Meets Metal = Awesome.


Have you ever heard Celtic Frost's cover of "Mexican Radio"? Because it's important that you do.


----------



## Winter (Apr 6, 2017)

Cerberus326 said:


> Anyone have any fav. Techno or computer generated music that you like out there? If so let me know if like to check them out.



How about some electronic-ish metal?


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 11, 2017)

If we're being entirely candid here, I think Ministry is probably the best representation of what a seamless fusion of metal and hard electronic dance music ought to sound like, purely on balance of elements. There are certainly bands which incorporate those aspects more subtly or extravagantly, and both approaches are valid, but I don't think you get a cleaner marriage of thrash and stomp than on _The Land of Rape and Honey_.


----------



## Cerberus326 (Apr 16, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Think you're in the wrong thread, dude.
> 
> Have you ever heard Celtic Frost's cover of "Mexican Radio"? Because it's important that you do.


I'm in the right one....I was only asking a few things shesh...


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 17, 2017)

Since people are posting industrial metal bands here some sludge doom metal with noise/ambient/drone mixed in.


----------



## Halo Corona (Apr 19, 2017)

Tool is one of the best bands, though, I like a lot of different kinds of metal but progressive metal is my favorite. Periphery, Tool, Karnivool, and 
Dream Theatre are among my favorites. Love me some odd time signatures!


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't know if this is too poppish for you guys, but what hell (pun intended)


----------



## Iovic (Apr 23, 2017)

How about Finnish Folk Metal?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 23, 2017)

Iovic said:


> How about Finnish Folk Metal?


Aww shit some Korpiklaani
You might like Eluveitie if you haven't heard them yet


----------



## Surreal Mentality (Apr 23, 2017)

Whoah. How about some desert metal?


----------



## Winter (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's some bands I think deserve more recognition:


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 30, 2017)

If at this point this thread is mostly just "post metal you like which you wish more people listened to," well:


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 30, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> If at this point this thread is mostly just "post metal you like which you wish more people listened to," well:


I mean, I'm open for a discussion lol.


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Mandragoras (May 1, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> I mean, I'm open for a discussion lol.


OK!

I've been listening to a lot of sludge recently. There's something really compelling to me about the combination of syrupy-slow low-end trudge and rabid junkyard dog levels of viciousness.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> OK!
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of sludge recently. There's something really compelling to me about the combination of syrupy-slow low-end trudge and rabid junkyard dog levels of viciousness.


Sludge bands always take all the best names for their songs - "White Nigger", "Captain Pungent", "
Dr. Seuss Is Dead", these guys don't screw around!


----------



## Mandragoras (May 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Sludge bands always take all the best names for their songs - "White Nigger", "Captain Pungent", "Dr. Seuss Is Dead", these guys don't screw around!


Sludge and the no-fun noisy end of industrial music are weirdly intertwined, and of all of the genres of extreme music are two of the best suited to generate hair-raising song titles and lyrics. With brutal death metal and certain kinds of grindcore you have a lot of grisly, gory shit, but there's rarely that hyper-personal nastiness to it. Eyehategod's "Sisterfucker" has always struck me as the emblematic fuck-you sludge title, whereas industrial has Throbbing Gristle's "We Hate You (Little Girls)" and Whitehouse/Sutcliffe Jügend's "Right to Kill"—absolutely zero beating around the bush here.


----------



## Wolveon (May 10, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 10, 2017)

Metal:


----------



## Surreal Mentality (May 11, 2017)

^Brutal.


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (May 16, 2017)

On the heavier side of things. Came across a band called Kraworath while looking for more music. Would fall into the brutal death metal genre.


----------



## lupi900 (May 18, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Sludge and the no-fun noisy end of industrial music are weirdly intertwined, and of all of the genres of extreme music are two of the best suited to generate hair-raising song titles and lyrics. With brutal death metal and certain kinds of grindcore you have a lot of grisly, gory shit, but there's rarely that hyper-personal nastiness to it. Eyehategod's "Sisterfucker" has always struck me as the emblematic fuck-you sludge title, whereas industrial has Throbbing Gristle's "We Hate You (Little Girls)" and Whitehouse/Sutcliffe Jügend's "Right to Kill"—absolutely zero beating around the bush here.



Since the other guy is ignoring you immature reasons.

Noise/industrial is pretty much sludge's second style influence. So I'm not surprised it can show up allot of time or as a combo.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Since the other guy is ignoring you immature reasons.


Is he? Last I checked, Pipistrele and I were cool.



lupi900 said:


> Noise/industrial is pretty much sludge's second style influence. So I'm not surprised it can show up allot of time or as a combo.


Oh, no doubt, the bond goes back decades. Look at Godflesh.


----------



## lupi900 (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Is he? Last I checked, Pipistrele and I were cool.


I was meaning another user with a blue fox avatar.





Mandragoras said:


> Oh, no doubt, the bond goes back decades. Look at Godflesh.



And other bands if we include drone doom like boris first album.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> And other bands if we include drone doom like boris first album.


Ultimately it all goes back to Swans. Massive sound, dirge tempos, Jurassic-scale low-end, simple yet dissonant chord progressions—their first four LPs were basically the forerunner to a whole slew of extreme doom and sludge acts, not to mention grindcore and industrial metal.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Ultimately it all goes back to Swans. Massive sound, dirge tempos, Jurassic-scale low-end, simple yet dissonant chord progressions—their first four LPs were basically the forerunner to a whole slew of extreme doom and sludge acts, not to mention grindcore and industrial metal.



I saw them a few years back, on some kinda reunion thingy...not bad, but not like their early stuff, and VERY, VERY LOUD.

We ended up liking the opening act better, who has worked with Coil at times, Little Annie (Bandez) ; she reminded me a bit of Edith Piaff. The Swans were OK, but not as I recalled them. Certainly tight, but almost grating, a bit brassy and obvious compared to the earlier material? This was a show in Baltimore, March, 2015.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> I saw them a few years back, on some kinda reunion thingy...not bad, but not like their early stuff, and VERY, VERY LOUD.
> 
> We ended up liking the opening act better, who has worked with Coil at times, Little Annie (Bandez) ; she reminded me a bit of Edith Piaff. The Swans were OK, but not as I recalled them. Certainly tight, but almost grating, a bit brassy and obvious compared to the earlier material? This was a show in Baltimore, March, 2015.


I have seen them twice, first at their first post-reformation show at the Trocadero when _My Father..._ came out and then at the Union Transfer when they were airing material for what became _To Be Kind_, including the title track and "Nathalie Neal". Honestly, I'm more enamoured with their last two albums than most of their older work, and I was hardcore into them from the time I heard "Telepathy" when I was 13.

That said, I do think they've lost a bit of the nuance that Jarboe's contributions and Gira's folkier impulses gave them—I was also super into Angels of Light, maybe more than Swans if I'm being candid—but I feel like the conviction and ruthless clarity of the new stuff gives it some serious power. "The Glowing Man" is possibly one of the best songs I've heard this decade, and that's saying something.

I saw A Hawk and a Hacksaw open the first time, thus completing my boxed compass of Neutral Milk Hotel members seen live separately, which was a good time; the second it was Baby Dee, cohort of Current 93, whose work I wish I were more familiar with because I only recognised one song and felt a bit lost despite digging the vibe.


----------

